# Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron



## PriestessShizuka (Nov 3, 2014)

I know it's not quite a furry movie, but I'm wondering if there are others out there who also feel that this was an incredibly underrated movie. There are few movies, fewer animated movies (that aren't Disney) where the main character and hero of the story is an animal who does not speak human words. 

Apparently this movie just did not get the recognition it deserved. America tends to not take notice of animated animal movies, especially if they're not Disney. And Spirit is stuck in a similar situation as most animes are where it is an animated animal film, but it's not 100% child friendly (what with the guns and violence and hints of imminent death), so teens and adults are even less likely to notice it, and children are prone to being turned off by the guns and violence. Like anime, its intended audience was not children as most Americans tend to assume animated films are for. Its intended audience was actually teens and adults who would be able to appreciate the powerful emotions portrayed in the movie, visually and philosophically, and the historical significance in the plot line. 

The realism in this movie was outstanding in nearly every aspect. Yeah, of course horses don't have eyebrows nor can display that many ranges of personified emotion, but all but that. lol. The horses never speak a single English word. They make natural horse noises and interact in realistic ways. And Spirit's breed and coloring is actually a real color combination. IRL he's called a "Kiger Mustang" which are mustangs known for their usually dun coloration and dark points. The historical accuracy is phenomenal. For example, I bet many of you who watched this movie at a young age probably were wondering why the settlers were so desperate to get their ropes on Spirit's neck and make him their personal pony? Well back in that time in the unsettled West, ridable trained horses were rare, expensive, and extremely time-consuming to breed and train. So if you could tame and break a wild horse, it could be sold for a huge fortune, which everyone was always desperate for. Spirit was healthy, strong, athletic, resilient AND beautiful, so if only they could train him, he would have literally been a mount worthy of a general. XD Except Spirit's fiery spirit was too powerful.

The movie hits you in the feels, filling you with Spirit's unbreakable will power and drive for freedom and home. Most people share the love of freedom and the comfort of home, and the movie delivers those feels through the music and the gorgeous, expressive animation. The sight of a herd of wild, free horses galloping at full speed is something I'll never not just want to watch all day. Freedom is a feeling that America has a history of feeling.

This movie also gets kudos for portraying Native Americans in a positive and honest light, much unlike western movies in earlier years where you'll find the portrayal of the natives to be incredibly racist and offensive. Spirit:SotC is one of the earliest western movies probably to show how awesome the Natives were at handling animals and being the first users of natural horsemanship. 

Okay I'm really not going to write an entire movie review for Spirit, but I would love to hear everyone else's thoughts on this movie if you've seen it. 
(btw not a brony )


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Nov 3, 2014)

I AM SO HAPPY TO SEE SOMEONE POSTING ABOUT SPIRIT.

This has /always/ been a favorite movie of mine, and I don't think I've seen it under 75 times. At least. I'm not kidding - I really love this movie.

It's an absolutely wonderful film, and I adore everything about it. I'm pretty sure I've cried every time I've seen the movie, too.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 3, 2014)

PriestessShizuka said:


> Okay I'm really not going to write an entire movie review for Spirit.



You sorta did. And did great at it. Learned new things about the movie. 
But I must ask, what were your source of information?


I have a little cousin that got this movie as a gift. She's  borderline obsessed with it, which is understandable because horses are  her favorite animals. Her birthday party was Spirit-themed, so imagine my surprise when I find a Spirit banner and official toys tracked down by my Aunt. Had to take pics and send 'em to my friends.
And she's not a brony/pegasister. ;D

Just as great as the movie, was the soundtrack:





Had the original CD in the family, but got so used that it got scratched beyond help. Thankfully, I had a burned copy (thanks Mom).

This is the album that introduced me to Bryan Adams. His early music may not be the most kid-friendly, but his vocals were just perfect for the songs he sang!
The instrumental tracks were just as great, and like all great soundtracks, it really supercharges the movie. 
The soundtrack, as well as the movie, won its fair share of awards, and even more nominations.
Even if I do wish that both the movie and soundtrack would've won more awards and have just as much recognition as, say, _Shrek,_ you know what? I ain't even mad.
The movie and soundtrack are just too good to be forgettable. 
My cousin and me will see to that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I watched it 174829473724948927738273827 times as a kid and a few times later as an adult-(ish person). It's an awesome movie, I never thought it was underrated though...it's kind of like land before times, one of those movies everyone doesnt talk about much but knows. 

Seriously, great movie though. Im trying to restrain myself from going on about whatever parts

Oh yeah...it's one of those movies I take a reference out of 'Make like Spirit: Stallion of the cimarron and jump!" Kind of surprising how much I've used it. It's like a personal meme, ha!

---

Too lazy to sigquote so 

"For example, I bet many of you who watched this movie at a young age probably were wondering why the settlers were so desperate to get their ropes on Spirit's neck and make him their personal pony? Well back in that time in the unsettled West, ridable trained horses were rare, expensive, and extremely time-consuming to breed and train. So if you could tame and break a wild horse, it could be sold for a huge fortune, which everyone was always desperate for. Spirit was healthy, strong, athletic, resilient AND beautiful, so if only they could train him, he would have literally been a mount worthy of a general."

I actually did get that impression as a kid that horses were hard to come by and wild horses that were broken in made good mounts, that goes to show you how much you can learn from movies even at a young age. Which is why people need to stop making movies 'for kids' you can learn way more from a complex movie, even if it takes many watches to understand and get the references of. 

Also...totes not a brony also x3...maybe a pegasister...a little...but that's irrelevant


----------



## Troj (Nov 6, 2014)

Good movie, but I honestly could've done without the Bryan Adams soundtrack. Some of the camera work is truly stunning, and I believe it was the first animated film to do a full 360 (or was it 180?) degree pan around a character.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree that this movie is underrated. I absolutely loved it. Got it for my daughter, ended up rewatching it many times after just by myself because I enjoyed it so much. It certainly does hit you in the feels, but it's not a fairy-fufu tale, it's got grit and it's got lessons. 

Though, I do also agree with Troj that it could do without Bryan Adams, but that's just personal preference and it doesn't detract from my enjoyment of the movie.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 12, 2014)

I never got to see that movie. It does look interesting. I will have to check it out.


----------



## K'tana (Nov 24, 2014)

I've adored this film ever since I was little!


----------

